# Erstes richtiges smartphone !



## Alex0309 (22. September 2011)

Hi , 
ich überlege gerade ob ich mir ein neues Handy , also ein Smartphone hole.

Ich habe so 250 €- maxmial 300 Euro (mehr will ich nicht für ein Handy ausgeben) 

Was es haben sollte und was ich damit mache :
-Das Handy sollte ein aussreichend großen Sreen haben , ich denke da so an 3,7 zoll 
-ein guter Musikplayer
-eine relativ gute Kamera für ein paar Schnappschüsse , aufjeden fall mit Licht , das man auch als Taschenlampe fürs Schlüsselloch missbrauchen kann
-einwenig Internet 
-worauf man ab und zu spielen kann 
Achja und es sollte auch einwenig robuster sein , so alles Plastik alla Samsung , muss nicht sein.

Und vom betriebsystem aufjedenfall ein Android , kein Apple oder Windows .


Ich habe mir auch schon  2 rausgesucht.
1. Das HTC Desire Z ( tastatur muss nicht unbedingt sein , aber ok)
2. Motorola Defy + 

So ich denke das reicht an Infos , ich hoffe ihr habt noch einpaar Vorschläge und Tipps für mich .

gruß Alex


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. September 2011)

Hab das Defy und kann sagen es ist ein geiles Ding und würde es mir wieder kaufen.


----------



## Hagrid (22. September 2011)

Wenn Du zwischen den beiden wählen musst: DEFY! Das Defy rockt einfach, auch wenn ich's selbst nicht habe... da wird der Nachfolger (auch wenn Google noch mehr seine Hände im Spiel hat (Motorola wurde aufgekauft)) trotzdem bestimmt ein Burner werden. 
Manch anderer wird Dir zum Galaxy S2 raten, aber ich würde es nicht empfehlen. Schau Dir die Modelle auf jeden Fall mal im Shop an, nachher bereust Du es eventuell.  

greetz


----------



## taks (22. September 2011)

Hagrid schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Modelle auf jeden Fall mal im Shop an, nachher bereust Du es eventuell.


 
Wobei die Ausstellungsstücke sehr wahrscheinlich Atrappen sind, welche im Gewicht etc. nicht dem Original entsprechen.

Beim Desire Z, finde ich die Tastaturmechanik einfach zu anfällig. Nach zwei Jahren Benutzung wird die vermutlich ausgeleiert sein.
Für 320€ bekäme man auch ein HTC Desire S.


----------



## derP4computer (22. September 2011)

Nimm das Motorola Defy.


----------



## Ahab (22. September 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Wobei die Ausstellungsstücke sehr wahrscheinlich Atrappen sind, welche im Gewicht etc. nicht dem Original entsprechen.


 
Die wird man wohl von lauffähigen, *echten* Modellen unterscheiden können.  Außerdem liegen in den Shops nicht NUR Dummies herum.

Ich wäre auch für das Defy+. Höre nur Gutes davon.


----------



## Alex0309 (22. September 2011)

danke für die schnellen antoworten. Hmm ich denke ich nehme das Defy+ , aber es kommt ja erst noch , es soll ja ende September lieferbar sein , dann stehen bestimmt welche im shop und ich kann mir das angucken. Obwohl ich glaubt es reicht auch das normale Defy zu sehen , von der Form her sind die ja gleich.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. September 2011)

Test schrieb:
			
		

> Das Motorola *Defy* ist wahrlich ein eisenharter Verteidiger, den selbst  grobe Fouls dank seiner robusten Hülle nicht erschüttern. Jedoch zeigt  er sich in Sachen Bedienung teilweise alles andere als filigran. So  wurde Scrollen oder der Zweifinger-Zoom im Test mit deutlichen Rucklern  quittiert. Im Abschluss zeigt sich das Defy ebenfalls schwach: Die  5-Megapixel-Kamera zeigt keine Knipser-Qualitäten und enttäuscht mit  unscharfen und dunklen Aufnahmen.
> *Defy+*
> Während der Prozessor des Ur-Defy schnelle Spielzüge noch verhinderte,  dürfen sich Motorola-Fans beim neuen Defy + auf einen bis zu 25 Prozent  sprintstärkeren 1-GHz-Prozessor freuen. Außerdem kommt Android 2.3  (Gingerbread) mit einer optimierten Bedienoberfläche zum Einsatz.  Letztere soll neue Funktionen, wie etwa einen erweiterten Kalender oder  neue Einstellungen im Startbildschirm mitbringen. Der Akku liefert nun  eine 1.700 mAh starke Kapazität, die angeblich für eine Stand-By-Zeit  von bis zu 16 Tagen sorgt.



Schwarze Liste: 11 fiese Android-Phones und tolle Alternativen - Bilder - CHIP Handy Welt
Ich denke das sollte helfen. 

Das Galaxy Ace ist einfach Klasse! Hatte es selbst in der Hand und finde es einfach geil! Für 200€! Da kann keiner meckern.


----------



## Iceananas (22. September 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Wobei die Ausstellungsstücke sehr wahrscheinlich Atrappen sind, welche im Gewicht etc. nicht dem Original entsprechen.


 
Zu welche Saftläden gehst du denn immer ^^ Hab bisher das meiste in nem Tmobile Laden angeschaut.. und wenn mal nur ein Dummie da ist holen sie für einen auf mal ein Testgerät ausm Keller 

@topic: das Defy+ scheint spitze zu sein, vor alles für etwas grobmotorische Menschen  ansonsten ist man mit nem Desire S ebenfalls gut bedient, der Musikplayer von Sense ist super.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. September 2011)

Hier stand Müll. Sry


----------



## pibels94 (23. September 2011)

Defy+ ist super


----------



## Alex0309 (23. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Schwarze Liste: 11 fiese Android-Phones und tolle Alternativen - Bilder - CHIP Handy Welt
> Ich denke das sollte helfen.
> 
> Das Galaxy Ace ist einfach Klasse! Hatte es selbst in der Hand und finde es einfach geil! Für 200€! Da kann keiner meckern.



Ja das Defy+ steht ja als Alternative da. Ok das Samsung ist auch ok , aber naja Samsung wollte mal was anderes , obwohl die Kamera anscheinend besser ist.
Ich denke man sollte nicht danach gehen. Ich meine natürlich kann es schneller sein , ne bessere Kamer haben usw. dann kostest es aber gleich wieder 350-400 Euro , wenn man damit hinkommt.

@ Iceananas: Also zu den Grobmotorikern zähle ich nach meines erachtens nicht , hoffe ich  . Nein ich habe ne gute koordination und motorik. Aber ich habe schon bei einigen gesehen die ihr handy nur mal ausversehen gegen die Tischkante gedrückt haben und da war ein Riss drin ( sorry Apple ) . UNd das Desire S finde ich auch super , aber 350 Euro , finde ich schon häftig.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. September 2011)

Ja also würde ich das Defy+ nehmen.  Wieso mal was anderes als Samsung? Wieso sollte man für Qualität mehr zahlen als nötig.  Das Ace ist klasse geh einfach mal in einen Handyladen und lass dir ein paar Modelle zeigen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. September 2011)

Kauf dir das Defy das war auch mein erstes richtige Smartphone und ich bin extrem Zufrieden damit. 
Das Display vom Ace ist Steinzeit und es läuft auch nicht flüssiger wie meins Defy mit 1ghz.
Und das Defy ist qualitative sicher nicht schlechter nur weil es nicht von Samsung ist.


----------



## Iceananas (23. September 2011)

Alex0309 schrieb:


> @ Iceananas: Also zu den Grobmotorikern zähle ich nach meines erachtens nicht , hoffe ich  . Nein ich habe ne gute koordination und motorik. Aber ich habe schon bei einigen gesehen die ihr handy nur mal ausversehen gegen die Tischkante gedrückt haben und da war ein Riss drin ( sorry Apple ) . UNd das Desire S finde ich auch super , aber 350 Euro , finde ich schon häftig.


 
Oh, ich hatte das Desire S irgendwie billiger im Kopf  wird aber Zeit dass die Preise mal rutschen, packste noch ein fufziger drauf kriegste ja fast ein Sensation...

Das Defy kann man natürlich auch nehmen wenn man kein Grobmotoriker ist  aber es ist halt ziemlich robust und geht fast nicht kaputt, heißt man kanns ruhig mal runterfallen lassen oder so 

Aber eine Schwachstelle ist und bleibt der Display und dessen Gorilla Glas (dasselbe gilt für diese leicht reißende Applescreens aus demselben Material). Das Glas ist recht kratzfest und hart, allerdings nicht stoßfest. Heißt bei größerer Belastung kann das Glas keine Kräfte aufnehmen, indem es sich verformt, sondern das bricht einfach. Beim Defy ist das Glas etwas stabiler, weil die Ränder noch gestützt werden, beim iPhone ging natürlich Design vor Funktionalität und das Glas hat nirgends ein Rand wo das die Kräfte weiterleiten kann, dementsprechend zerspringts auch ziemlich oft


----------



## Lan_Party (23. September 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Defy das war auch mein erstes richtige Smartphone und ich bin extrem Zufrieden damit.
> Das Display vom Ace ist Steinzeit und es läuft auch nicht flüssiger wie meins Defy mit 1ghz.
> Und das Defy ist qualitative sicher nicht schlechter nur weil es nicht von Samsung ist.


 Das habe ich nie behauptet! Was ist an dem Display Steinzeit? Ich persönlich finde das Handy super! Kein Tablet aber auch kein Mikrochip. Es ist einfach Smart.  BTW: Das Galaxy S bekommt man neu für 300€ also wäre vllt. ein gebrauchtes etwas für dich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. September 2011)

Die Auflösung ist nicht grad mega.

Aber wenn du schon was vorschlägst dann zb. das Samsung Google Nexus S oder das Samsung Galasy SL i9003 sind beides Hardwaretechnisch gleich dem Galaxy S jedoch habens statt dem Amoeleddisplay ein SuperclearLCD wo mir zb besser gefällt.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. September 2011)

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Wie schon gesagt am besten gehst du in einen Elektronikladen und guckst dir dort ein paar Handy an.


----------



## Alex0309 (23. September 2011)

Ja , werde aufjdenfall dieses , oder nächtes wochenende , mal auf Entdeckungstour gehen. Also das Nexus gefällt mir auch gut . Das Samsung Galaxy SL i9003 fällt raus da kein licht hinten.

Aber wiso ist denn das Gorilla Glas nicht gut ? Das soll doch eins der besten Gläser sein. Guck dir mal ein paar Videos an. 
Es ist auch leicht biegsam und im gegen Satz zu Apples Glas zerspringt es nicht sofort , wenn es irgendwo härter aufkommt.
 Habs zwar noch nicht selbst getestet , aber nach einigen Videos ist es sehr robust.

Achja und es sollte neu sein. Zwar sind sicherlich einige gebrauchte noch im Top Zustand , aber wenn mit neuer Garantie , deswegen neu.


----------



## Lan_Party (24. September 2011)

GG ist doch sehr gut! Da braucht man keine Folie mehr. Naja muss man selbst wissen. Das Nexus soll richtig gut sein. Höre auch nur gutes von dem Handy.


----------



## Iceananas (24. September 2011)

Heutzutage ist eh alles mit Gorilla Glas, man hat quasi gar keine Alternative. Und GG ist nicht schlecht, so meinte ich das nicht. GG ist zu einem gewissen Grad sehr Widerstandsfähig, aber reagiert auf Stöße nun mal nicht so freundlich. 

Lässt man ein Handy mit dem Display nach unten runterfallen, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Bildschirm aus Glas Schaden nimmt. Wäre die Abdeckung aus Kunststoff, so sollte gar nichts passieren, weil Kunststoff weich und elastisch ist, sprich den Aufprall abfedern kann. Dafür ist KS nicht kratzfest und sowieso nicht so gut für kapazitive Bildschirme geeignet so weit ich weiß, daher ist jetzt alles aus Glas.


----------



## Scroll (24. September 2011)

also muss sagen das GG sehr bruchwiderständig ist, so oft wie ich mein sgs2 schon fallen gelassen habe wundert es mich das mein display noch keinen schaden genommen hat. das ist mir glaube ich schon auf alle böden gefallen, mal aus 2m höhe, mal aus 1,50m, also das es schnell schaden nimmt kann ich nicht bestätigen, mein iphone 3gs ist schneller das display gesprungen

mfg


----------



## Iceananas (24. September 2011)

Scroll schrieb:


> also muss sagen das GG sehr bruchwiderständig ist, so oft wie ich mein sgs2 schon fallen gelassen habe wundert es mich das mein display noch keinen schaden genommen hat. das ist mir glaube ich schon auf alle böden gefallen, mal aus 2m höhe, mal aus 1,50m, also das es schnell schaden nimmt kann ich nicht bestätigen, mein iphone 3gs ist schneller das display gesprungen


 
Es spielen natürlich auch andere Faktoren ihre Rollen, vor allem der Aufprallwinkel...


----------



## Lan_Party (24. September 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Es spielen natürlich auch andere Faktoren ihre Rollen, vor allem der Aufprallwinkel...



Und der Untergrund. Ich meine bei geröll geht es eher put als wenn es auf fließen fällt.


----------



## Alex0309 (24. September 2011)

Ja ok , es ist klar . Das Glas ist gut und es kommt auf den Untergrund an. Also das Nexus S und das Defy haben ja beide GPS und können auch als Navi genutzt werden. Und man muss dafür auch keine Internet Flat oder so haben ? Ich meine , geht das nur übers Internet also über google maps oder würde es auch so funktionieren ? Wollte mir eh dann ne kleine Internetflat holen , aber bei einer großen Datenmänge dauert es ja dann ewig .
So jetzt muss habe ich nur noch das Nexus und das Defy im Blickfeld. Aber ich neige zum Defy , zwar 0,3 Zoll kleiner , aber egal. Oder was meint ihr . 
Was ist von der Ausstatung (Software) mäßig besser ?
Eigentlich doch das Defy weil es noch zusätzliche Widgets hat wegen MotoBlur und nicht nur Android.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. September 2011)

Widgets gibts auch so dafür braucht es kein Motoblur denn das kommt von Android
Offlinenavi geht zwar aber dann musst dir aufn Androidmarket Navigator kaufen da das Navigieren mit dem Androideigenen Navi funzt nur über GoogleMaps und deshalb auch nur Online.

Ohne I-netflat macht meiner Meinung nach so ein Handy kein sinn, dann nimm lieber ein Nokia da ist das offline Navi für alle Länder gratis dabei.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Widgets gibts auch so dafür braucht es kein Motoblur denn das kommt von Android
> Offlinenavi geht zwar aber dann musst dir aufn Androidmarket Navigator kaufen da das Navigieren mit dem Androideigenen Navi funzt nur über GoogleMaps und deshalb auch nur Online.
> 
> Ohne I-netflat macht meiner Meinung nach so ein Handy kein sinn, dann nimm lieber ein Nokia da ist das offline Navi für alle Länder gratis dabei.



Richtig!


----------



## Alex0309 (25. September 2011)

Ok hast recht, wie gesagt wollte mir eine Internetflat dazuholen. Ich brauche jetzt nicht unbedingt das Navi , war nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Alex0309 (26. September 2011)

sorry für den Doppelpost , aber es ist *wichtig*.
Also , im grunde habe ich mich für das Defy+ entschieden. Nun geht es aber um die AGB's bei Motorola Handys. Ich habe heute von einem Infolehrer erfahren , dass dort drin steht,dass alles was ich schreibe
oder empfange von Motorola gespeichert wird. Also auf irgendeinem Server . Nun möchte ich lieber noch mal die AGBs durchlesen. Wisst ihr wo man die herbekommt. 
Auf der offizielen Seite steht nur die Nutzungsbedingung für die Webseite , aber keine AGBs für die Handys.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. September 2011)

Der meint das Motoblurkonto und das kannst du abstellen oder gleich zu beginn die Motobluranmeldung komplett überspringen.
Und wenn nicht dann ist es irgendwo auf einem Server unter deinem Motoblurkonto gespeichert und nur du kannst drauf zugreifen ist wie ein E-Mailkonto bei GMX, Google Freenet usw.
Das soll aber nicht dafür sein um dich auszuspionieren sondern damit du die ganzen Sachen falls du mal dein Handy verlierst noch irgendwo gespeichert hast.
In Zukunft soll ja alles über "Cloud" funktionieren und das ist nix anderes als ein Speicherplatz auf irgendeinen Server wo alles von dir gespeichert wird und du von überall zugreifen kannst.

Kann man als Vorteil oder Nachteil sehen aber mal erlich ich denke keiner hier im Forum ist so wichtig das es irgendjemand wirklich interessiert was man schreibt und wenn dann ist es auch egal denn sie findens immer raus


----------



## derseppl (26. September 2011)

Da hat sich dein Infolehrer nicht wirklich informiert...

Das ist nur, wenn du den Motoblur-Dienst nutzt. Dieser (=> Motoblur) wirbt ja sogar damit, dass man seine Daten wie Kontakte nicht verlieren kann, wenn das Handy verloren wird oder kaputt geht, weil alles auf den Motorola-Servern gespeichert wird (wobei ich nichtmal glaube, dass die SMS auf den Servern gespeichert werden). Nutzt man Motoblur nicht (man kann die Anmeldung beim ersten Start einfach überspringen) kann auch nichts gespeichert werden.

verdammt, zu langsam


----------



## Alex0309 (26. September 2011)

Ahh , ok  da bin ich ja erleichtert und kann mir das Defy+ holen. Na da muss ich mein InfoLehrer in der nächsten Stunde mal auf die Füße treten , 
ist ja schon fast Rufmord so wie er es gesagt hat .


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. September 2011)

Er hat ja nicht unrecht wenn du es zulässt speichert er das auf die Server, aber die meisten denken wirklich gleich das Motorola/Google/Apple usw. gleich ne Art Stasi ist die alle gespeicherten daten anschaut.(was meiner Meinung nach unmöglich ist soviele Daten die sie da Auswerten müssten). Und selbst wenn das wirklich so wäre was sollte es ihnen bringen der Aufwand wäre unbezahlbar und wirklich viel anfangen könntens damit auch nicht.
Ist das gleiche wie die die in Facebook ihr ganzes leben Preisgeben aber sich aufregen das ihr Haus von außen auf Googl Maps zu sehen ist


----------



## Alex0309 (26. September 2011)

Ja hast auf jedenfall recht. Ich habe auch Facebook , bin aber nicht einer der schreibt was er gerade gegessen hat . Naja am Samstag guck ich mir es mal an und dann 
hole ich es mir wahrscheinlich zu den Herbstferien hin.


----------



## Iceananas (27. September 2011)

Merke immer eins: glaube niemals den Info Lehrer, nur weil er denkt er weiß Bescheid 

Ich sag nur UniOS


----------



## Alex0309 (8. Oktober 2011)

OK , habe mir mal ein paar Handys angeguckt. Und finde das Atrix auch interresant , zwar kostet es 44 Euro mehr , als meine bisherige Grenze , wollte aber mal wissen was ihr von dem Handy haltet.
Oder ob es schon veraltet ist , auch bezüglich auf die AndroidVersion.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

Beim Atrix ist bis jetzt noch nicht bekannt wann Gingerbread kommt also dann nimm lieber das HTC Sensation


----------



## Iceananas (9. Oktober 2011)

Das Update auf 2.3.4 ist in der USA schon längst erhältlich und wird demnächst auch bei uns ausgerollt (Motorola sagt Q4 2011).

Außerdem würde ich bei jedem Android empfehlen sofort einer der geilen CustomROMs von xda zu laden. Wer sich ein wenig in die Materie einliest kann sein Handy in ein wahres Monster verwandeln (so geschehen mit meinem Sensation ).

An sich spricht eigentlich gar nichts gegen das Atrix (außer dass für den Bildschirm normales TFT Material verwendet wurde, also kein IPS, SLCD oder AMOLED). Sonst ist das Gerät aber sehr ordentlich und der Laptopdock ist Hammer (allerdings maßlos überteuert...).


Bei Smartphones würde ich aber noch ein wenig warten. Wegen dem neuen iPhone werden die Preise noch ein wenig rutschen.


----------



## Alex0309 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja , habe ich auch schon gelesen , dass es in den USa ruas ist , aber nicht hier. Eigenltich wollte ich mir ja das Defy + holen  , aber nun bin ich mir garnicht sicher ob das Handy nicht doch *Müll* ist.
Ich habe von diversen Wlan Problemen gelesen , und das war nicht nur bei dem alten Defy , sondern auch bei dem neuen. Motorola hat wohl anscheinend , die gleiche Hardware mit einem neuen Namen verkauft.


----------



## derseppl (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist bekannt, finde ich auch nicht soo toll von Motorola, aber das macht das Produkt an sich ja nicht schlechter. Immerhin die Kamera wurde erneuert  und der Prozessor endlich auf die volle Leistung gefahren.
 Also ich lese sehr viel beim alten Defy im Forum mit und die meisten Probleme mit WLAN treten entweder zusammen mit der Fritzbox oder dem n-Standard auf. Mein Fazit: Ich war an der Uni (sogar mit VPN), zuhause, bei Freunden (auch mit n-Standard) schon im WLAN und hatte nie Probleme. Von dem her wird es wie so oft sein, dass nur die, die Probleme haben (oder eine eigenwillige Routerconfig) etwas schreiben und die bei denen alles rund läuft nichts dazu sagen. Probleme kannst du bei allen Smartphones bekommen, du musst nur suchen  Außerdem gibt es bei Online-Bestellung immer noch ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht... Also lass dich nicht zu sehr verunsichern von Fehlermeldungen die nur bei sehr wenigen auftreten.

Das ein Atrix, Sensation oder SGSII etc in einer anderen Liga als das Defy+ spielen ist aber klar.


----------



## Alex0309 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja , ok werde es dann mal austesten , habe auch ein Fritzbox 7170. Und ja  mir ist schon klar das Atrix und co in einer anderen Liga sind. Hatte nur ein Angebot gesehen deswegen.
Aber mir wird wohl das defy + aufjedenfall reichen. Werde ja eh ein riesen Sprung von meinem Samsung S5230 .

PS: Danke für den kleinen Fazit , das nur ein paar betroffen sind.


----------



## Alex0309 (11. Oktober 2011)

sorry , nochmal für den Doppelpost , ist auch meine letzte Frage , danach denke ich kann der Thread geschlossen werden.

Also Ich habe mir ja schon das Motorola Defy und jetzt auch das Atrix in die nähere Auswahl geschlossen.
Da ich eh einen neuen Vertrag möchte , nämlich base , habe ich mich umgeschaut und bin bei thephonehouse fündig geworden.

Nun habe ich 2 Angebote rausgegriffen , die ich persönlich sehr gut finde, *was haltet ihr von solchen Verträgen ?*

*1.* Das Motorola Defy PLus mit Base INternetflat

*2.* Das Atrix mit Base 

und welche von den beiden passt besser , ich weiß eine Flat nehme ich wahrscheinlich noch dazu , da ich mehr sms schreibe wohl die sms flat.

*danke nochmal* für eure bisherige Hilfe


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

1. Schlechtestet UMTS Netz neben O2
2. Die frei SMS und Minuten nur Netzintern also zu e-plus
3. Schau mal die Preise an wenn du in andere Netze gehst 19cent pro SMS oder Minute

Würde lieber das Handy so kaufen und zb. zu: 
Fyve(D2 Netz): 
Da bekommst für 10€ 500mb und für den rest zahlst 9cent.

Discotel Smart (D2 netz):
1gb flat für 12,95€ ansonsten alles 7,5 cent.

KlarMobile (D1 Netz):
500mb 10€ rest 9cent

Achja SMS Flat überall 10€ lohnt aber erst ab über 100sms und denk drann wenn deine smspartner auch ein smarthphone haben kannst du mit denen über whatsapp gratis "chatten"

alles ohne Vertragslaufzeit.


----------



## Alex0309 (11. Oktober 2011)

ja ok , das problem ist , die meisten meiner Freunde haben halt base , und einige sagen schon hol dir base , da es sonst für sie und für mich , habe immoment Vodafone zu teuer wird.
Aber das mit dem chatten kann ich ihnen ja mal vorschlagen. Aber nicht alle haben wiederum ein Smartphone


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

Aber wenn ihr alle viel smst dann haben die sicher auch ne sms flat in alle netze dann ists ja wieder egal welches netzt du nutzt 
Falls du doch zu "base" willst dann nehm Blue 10€ 1gb flat rest 9cent egal welches netz oder eben die sms flat 10€ kannst dann auch wieder erstmal ohne smsflat testen und wenn du immer drüber bist oder beim ersten mal schon weit drüber kannst sie ja dazuschalten.
Günstige Handytarife von blau.de: Übersicht der Tarife für Ihr Handy


----------



## Alex0309 (12. Oktober 2011)

ok , danke für die links , ehm welches Netz ist den blau . Ist das eplus ? Wenn ja wäre das ideal , weil die meisten haben nur eine baseflat , wo man nur kostenlos zu Base und Elpus smsen und telefonieren kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Oktober 2011)

Japp ist e-plus


----------

